# Swimming in the pool?



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

Lucci can swim but goes to the edge of the pool NOT the steps. We have tried to get him to go to the steps but he always swims to the edge. Do any of your babies do this ? How can I get him to go to the steps? I have tried showing him the steps but he HATES the water and goes straight for the edge of the pool!!! (and he is too little to get out on the edge) I might add that he thinks he is a lifeguard and will run from one end of the pool to the other when ppl are swimming and has fallen in a few times! (Our pool is kidney shaped) Any help would be great!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Lola&Lucci @ Apr 14 2009, 02:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762207


> Lucci can swim but goes to the edge of the pool NOT the steps. We have tried to get him to go to the steps but he always swims to the edge. Do any of your babies do this ? How can I get him to go to the steps? I have tried showing him the steps but he HATES the water and goes straight for the edge of the pool!!! (and he is too little to get out on the edge) I might add that he thinks he is a lifeguard and will run from one end of the pool to the other when ppl are swimming and has fallen in a few times! (Our pool is kidney shaped) Any help would be great!![/B]


My sister had the same problem with her maltese/poodle mix. She bought one of these pet ramps for the pool and her dog loves it.

http://www.poolsupplies.com/cgi-bin/commer...Item_Pools.html


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

A ramp is a good idea, but I would also put in some training time. Make the steps a good place to be! Ideally, you can have someone help you with this - one in the pool, and one person on the steps to encourage your pup, and provide a treat when he makes it to the steps! Make the step area the BEST place to be in the whole pool!! LOTS of treats!!! Just be consistent, and he should quickly learn to go directly to the steps if he does ever fall in. 

Even though your pup can swim, you might want to look at using a life vest on him when he is in the pool area, just in case he does fall in. It will give you the little bit of extra time to get to him if he does fall in. The life vests I have for my pups weigh practically nothing, so he probably wont even notice he's wearing one!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter always goes to the edge which is fine because its an aboveground pool so he can't make it up the steps but we do keep a life jacket handy when he is not physically in the pool with us because he too likes to play lifeguard (esp. when hubby and I are in the pool). DAkota's mom gave great advice about the training for the stairs. We did this for keeping him at the top of our driveway and not following to the mailbox and it worked wonders!


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

Thank you all!! I will try every tip all of you have given. Also Lucci is NEVER out by the pool with out my DH or myself with him. Thanks for all your great tips!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lola&Lucci @ Apr 14 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762207


> I have tried showing him the steps but he HATES the water and goes straight for the edge of the pool!!![/B]



I'm confused. He hates the water? If that's the case, he maybe reaching for the nearest escape out of it (the edge). 

Sounds like he's in the pool, and panicking to get out?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

If he's fallen in a couple of times - maybe he is terrified of the pool ?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 16 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763440


> QUOTE (Lola&Lucci @ Apr 14 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762207





> I have tried showing him the steps but he HATES the water and goes straight for the edge of the pool!!![/B]



I'm confused. He hates the water? If that's the case, he maybe reaching for the nearest escape out of it (the edge). 

Sounds like he's in the pool, and panicking to get out?
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 16 2009, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763441


> If he's fallen in a couple of times - maybe he is terrified of the pool ?[/B]



These posts from Deb & Lina, made me want to add .... NEVER EVER force you pup into the water ... my advice was baesd on your little one *accidently* falling in. If he is scared, never ever force him into the pool!! *Ever!*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Apr 16 2009, 03:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763442


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 16 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763440





> QUOTE (Lola&Lucci @ Apr 14 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762207





> I have tried showing him the steps but he HATES the water and goes straight for the edge of the pool!!![/B]



I'm confused. He hates the water? If that's the case, he maybe reaching for the nearest escape out of it (the edge). 

Sounds like he's in the pool, and panicking to get out?
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 16 2009, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763441


> If he's fallen in a couple of times - maybe he is terrified of the pool ?[/B]



These posts from Deb & Lina, made me want to add .... NEVER EVER force you pup into the water ... my advice was baesd on your little one *accidently* falling in. If he is scared, never ever force him into the pool!! *Ever!*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. My Joplin would be petrified. She's the "Boss", but would panic in a pool. 

So would LBB. He was, within minutes of death, when he walked into the original rescue's pool. 
She actually gave him mouth-to-mouth. Yep, pulled him out of the pool. He was only 6-weeks-old. 

I can't say this enough. Our little ones must be supervised. Never outside alone/unattended.

For God's sake, if they fall in a pool, someone should be there to scoop them up, not watch while they
scramble to the edge of the pool, to get out.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Besides making sure someone is there .I got a life jacket for Baci he doesn't mind wearing it and i feel much better if we are near a pool.I'm not the best swimmer when a few summers back Baci jumped into a pool that i was in however i had a tube around me ,when all of a sudden Baci jumped in the deep side i screamed so loud BAAAAAAAAAAACHI.he swam to me i scooped him up and got out of the pool trembling .that was it i ordered the blue and white polka dot one i think i saw it here .I read that if a dog has long hair they can sink from the weight.I did the same at the beach my little guy loves the water so his little jacket goes on.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

[attachment=51307:Life_Jackets_H___D.jpg]

[attachment=51308:Life_Jac..._H___D__.jpg]


[attachment=51309:life_jacket_D.jpg]


H & D trying out their jackets ... not even near water! LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter has a deep fear of water but since we spend so much time at the beach and the pool we have been working on getting him used to the water little by little. A great thing to do, I have found, is to run a bath of warmish water and make it deep, not just shallow like when you would wash your pup. Then, get in the tub with your fluff, hold them up and allow their feet to paddle. Then put them down so their feet touch and let them walk around the little area in the tub. 

We have been doing this all winter with Hunter and while he still spends a little time wanting to climb on my legs he is much more comfortable with the water being around his belly and back. He also has improved his swimming because I hold him in place so he's just paddeling. Sometimes I don't think he is afraid of the water as much as he hates the water, I think its just too cold for him and thats why he panics and wants to get out or away from it. Allowing him to get comfortable in the water when its warm has really helped him, I think.

P.S. here is the life jacket we ordered for Hunter. http://www.sportsunlimitedinc.com/ruff-wea...ife-jacket.html
We got it in red. He is between 10-12 pounds


----------

